# Ça y est, j'ai acheté une AppleTV



## tboy (21 Décembre 2013)

J'ai finalement acheté une Apple TV et j'en suis très content !

J'ai mon mac-mini qui s'occupe du home-sharing pour toute la famille. C'est bien dommage que ce ne soit pas possible depuis un NAS directement mais le mini est une belle machine qui ne fait aucun bruit, qui ne consomme pas grand chose, design et qui se fait oublier sur le coin d'un bureau.
J'ai refusé les solutions comme plex ou beamer, je réencode toutes mes videos. La plupart, ça va très vite, il ne faut que remuxer. La présentation et le classement des series et films dans iTunes est splendide et efficace., comme toujours avec iTunes. Ce programme est une merveille. Et dire que je le trouvais "usine à gaz compliqué" quand j'étais sous windows.

Par contre pour le réencodage, le DTS n'est pas compatible. Mais l'ac3 me suffit amplement sur le matos HC et le salon qu'on a pour le moment. Je mets: premiere piste aac 2ch (pour mes devices), ensuite la piste ac3. Et on peut mettre plusieurs pistes. Aucun soucis avec les sous-titres, autant qu'on veut aussi.

Par contre je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'utilitaire ultime. J'aime bien subler pour sa simplicité mais il ne sait pas convertir les pistes DTS, donc j'utilise pour ça mp4tools. Il sait par contre resynchroniser les sous-titres si nécessaire. 
A côté, iflicks m'identifie des series et des films (notamment asia) que subler ne sait pas trouver, mais il est moins clair dans ce qu'il fait. Il y a des tracks activés mais qu'on ne sait pas décocher, pour les sous-titres, j'ai beau supprimer ceux que je ne veux pas, il me les ajoute, etc.. J'utilise une 2 beta gratuite, p-e que la derniere version dispo est + claire ? J'hésite à l'acheter.
Aussi, j'ai laissé tomber iVi. 
Voilà, si vous avez des conseils à ce niveau... 

Pour la location de films, il faut se faire un compte iTunes US, tant que la France aura 3 guerres de retard sur les dates de sorties et le VO. 
Par contre, je n'ai pas encore essayer l'ajout d'un sous-titre sur un film/serie acheté. Malgré le drm, ça ne devrait pas poser de soucis, si ?


----------



## tboy (26 Décembre 2013)

Apres quelques jours d'utilisation, je réactualise mon expérience avec l'appletv.
Je ne veux pas faire dans le mode je_raconte_ma_vie, jespere conseiller.
Pour l'utilitaire de compression/remux, j'ai finis par utiliser iflicks2. La derniere version ne présente plus les bugs que j'ai pu rencontrer. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de films que iflicks ne pouvait identifier (notamment coréen, thai et hongkongais). Il s'occupe de tout, et ca se résume à drag&drop. Il sait aussi surveiller un répertoire mais je n'ai pas encore mis cette fonction en pratique. Si le fichier a besoin d'être réencoder, il le fait, sinon il remux. S'il y a une piste DTS, il la réencode directement en ac3 5.1 et aac stereo pour l'appletv et les devices.

Je peux commencer un film ou une série sur l'appletv, et la continuer sur l'ipad ou l'iphone, ca redémarre au meme endroit ouù je me suis arrêté sur la tv. On peut ajouter un second compte itunes (l'US par exemple) en sus de son compte fr. Et mater ce qu'on a acheté tout en gardant le homesharing. 
A propos, j'ai été agréablement surpris de voir que sur l'itunes US pratiquement tout avait des CC, je pense que c'est récent, non ? Ce n'était pas le cas, la derniers fois que jetais allé voir. Pour nous c'est une très bonne chose, car on ne regarde qu'en VOST.
Dans les reproches, je regrette de ne pas pouvoir mettre de l'ordre dans l'écran principal (ou de ne pas avoir trouver comment on fait), et pouvoir virer ce dont on ne se sert jamais. Aussi, de ne pouvoir régler le son, ce qui m'oblige à utiliser la télécommande de l'ampli.

Rmq: Par curiosité, j'ai essayé un utilitaire qui retire les DRM (la version d'essai d'une minute) et ca fonctionne très bien, la qualité est la meme, ca va très vite, mais ca retire les CC.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Décembre 2013)

Si c'est possible de réorganiser les icones. cela fonctionne comme sur ios. laisse un appui sur la télécommande et les icones "bougent"

on peut également masquer les icones que l'on utilise pas en passant par les pref en masquant.


----------



## r e m y (26 Décembre 2013)

c'est quoi les CC ?


----------



## tboy (26 Décembre 2013)

@Powerdom merci, je vais tester ça.
@remy c'est le closed captioning , les sous-titres en d'autres mots. Mais en + complet et plus fidèle.


----------



## tboy (30 Décembre 2013)

Par contre, une découverte qui m'a déçu: j'ai essayé de lire une des videos (série ou film) d'iTunes sur la freebox et sur mon popcorn c200 et ca ne fonctionne pas bien. (Je parle bien de vidéos non achetées sur le store bien sûr, celles la c'est normal) Sur la freebox, elle sait lire le fichier, mais si je fais une avance rapide, la lecture s'arrête. Sur le popcorn, il lit la video, pas de problème pour avancer dans la video, mais les sous-titres ne sont pas détectés... Ca veut dire quoi ? Que apple utilise un format à sa sauce ?! Que je ne sache pas prêter mes films achetés à quelqu'un, je peux comprendre, mais la ca veut dire que je ne peux pas non plus prêter mes videos perso ? Celui à qui je prêterai risque de rencontrer des problèmes. Pffff


----------

